# Moka pot brew time



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

I timed how long it took my 3 cup moka pot earlier from when the coffee started to appear to when I stopped it and it was 38 seconds for a total of 95ml. I've read that it should take about 1 minute & no more than 70 seconds to complete, is this correct? Does it mean I am grinding too coarse?


----------

